# Wide or Tall



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The seasons getting close and I've been doing a lot of scouting seeing some nice bucks. A couple I spotted last night made me think....
All things being equal would you rather shoot a shorter, wide racked buck, or a narrower tall rack?? 
I kinda lean towards the width..


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Wide and Heavy!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I like the width...I picked this one over a few that were taller...

[siteimg]2811[/siteimg]

Mike


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The spread is what everyone wants to know first around here for some reason. :roll: I guess it's nice to showcase that dimension when asked, but it really doesn't matter to me that much. Overall mass/score and a good story about the hunt is what I like to target.

Taddy, nice pic.. With this heat we're having I'm tempted to jump through the screen and into that snow! :lol: 
:beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I like my racks wide and heavy......Oh yeah, and my deer too. :lol:


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

As far as scoring goes, tine length on multiple tines adds up a lot faster than width does so I guess I'd have to go with tall and narrower.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> I like my racks wide and heavy......Oh yeah, and my deer too. :lol:


I've never heard of anyone refer to butts as racks before Jiffy :lol:

Personally I can't pick out one that I like over the other, it is a multitude of the three categories.....width, heigth, and mass.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

870 XPRS, veeeerrrrrry close butt (pun intended) no cigar...... :wink: :beer:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Definitely If I could chose every year...gotta go with tall and heavy. Nothing like seeing a buck from the front thinking its maybe not a shooter, then it turns his head and his beams are past the nose. :beer:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i gotta go with shooter and bretts. taller is better


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I like a taller buck better.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice buck and love the snow!

My preference is taller/heavy like shooter and bretts said! :biggrin:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I usually go for mass, tall or wide, who cares as long as its heavy with alot of junk!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I like the tall heavy horns myself.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

taddy1340,
May I have your permisson to copy your picture? 
:beer:


----------

